# Massachuetts test vs NREMT practical and written



## feldy (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently got my basic from Massachuetts where we use our own test. I want to get my NREMT-B becuase I go to school in an NREMT state. Is there much of a difference in the tests. If so what are the differences and should i study differently?


----------



## EMTminer (Feb 20, 2010)

You should be good with what you already know.  I did the NREMT first and then the Mass test.  Same set-up as far as wording and type of questions except mass only gives you 100 questions and you got to get at least 70 right, NREMT shuts you off once it calculates your percentage level


----------



## medicdan (Feb 20, 2010)

MA is one of the few states that does not assign immediate state certification to those registered with NREMT. The reasoning beside, it is much harder to come into MA with an NREMT card, then leave. 
If I am correct, if you apply for certification within a year of finishing your Basic class, all you need is verification from your training institution that you successfully completed your class, with an in-class practical. From there, the NR will assign you an Authorization to Test (written, Computer-Adaptive), and take in Boston. 

Good Luck!


----------



## feldy (Feb 20, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> MA is one of the few states that does not assign immediate state certification to those registered with NREMT. The reasoning beside, it is much harder to come into MA with an NREMT card, then leave.
> If I am correct, if you apply for certification within a year of finishing your Basic class, all you need is verification from your training institution that you successfully completed your class, with an in-class practical. From there, the NR will assign you an Authorization to Test (written, Computer-Adaptive), and take in Boston.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thats good that I would be allowed to take it in boston since its been hard to find time while in school to take it in New Orleans, LA. LA bureau of EMS is very slow (slower than ma) so its really unpredictable as to when i can take it, but unfortunatly I can't get a job her until I have it.

If I had to take the practical again for NREMT which they are saying I do, would I have to retrain for the things I dont know how to properly do ie CombiTube.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 20, 2010)

You are likely able to take the NR written without anything from LA bureau of EMS-- just get your training institution to validate your skills...


----------



## nemedic (Feb 25, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> MA is one of the few states that does not assign immediate state certification to those registered with NREMT. The reasoning beside, it is much harder to come into MA with an NREMT card, then leave.
> If I am correct, if you apply for certification within a year of finishing your Basic class, all you need is verification from your training institution that you successfully completed your class, with an in-class practical. From there, the NR will assign you an Authorization to Test (written, Computer-Adaptive), and take in Boston.
> 
> Good Luck!



Assuming that the rules haven't changed since August, you'll set up the profile via the NREMT website. Then it will ask for your training institution and graduation date. It sends 2 emails to the program director: first to verify the completion of the 1994 DOT curriculum class, the second to verify psychomotor proficiency. Once those are completed, and you pay the fee, you get the code to schedule the test with pearson vue. then you go in and take the test. it is adaptive, so no two people will get the exact same test. That being said, it seems that the OBi area tends to be more challenging, as most programs don't cover them in great detail. My recommendation is to go over how you did in class, and review the sheet you got with your MA ticket listing categories and # correct/total to know what areas you might need to study a bit more on. And you don't have to take it in MA, but cn take it anywhere they administer the NREMT


----------



## feldy (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for the tip. I'm having the state of Louisana and city of new orleans take care of all of the verifications (due to procedure here) but one they give me the go ahead, i will take the test and get my state and parish permits. (kinda picky like CA is) where as in MA you can work anywhere with the same license.


----------



## bstone (Feb 28, 2010)

As a MA resident who is an NREMT-Intermediate '85, I simply refuse to pay $300 for a MA EMT card. The price is simply too high.


----------



## feldy (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah its rediculus...i only had to pay $60 for my reciprocity to Louisiana which includes the NREMT test (since i havnt taken it yet) and the state license. I think i have to pay for the parish (same thing as county) permit seperatly.


----------

